# Software > OpenWrt >  Wrt54g openwrt removal

## Capvar

Έχει κανείς ιδέα πώς μπορώ να το ξεφορτωθώ;
Web iface δεν έχει για update από εκεί
Με tftp μου λέει και κάλά ότι έκανε το transfer και έστειλε 486 bytes... (Για firmware των 3.5 ΜΒ)
Μετά κολλάει (παίρνει μόνο ping τπτ άλλο) μέχρι να του ξανακάνω tftp το openwrt-g-code.bin (Το firmware openwrt δλδ)
Άμα βρει κανείς κάτι ας το πει...

----------


## tripkaos

http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net:81/redhat ... vival.html

----------


## paravoid

RTFM!
http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/OpenWrtFaq#h ... 03495ab277

Και να πω πως είναι δύσκολο να το βρεις... Πας στη homepage, πατάς FAQ και μετά στην 4η ερώτηση.

Καλά, πειραματίζεσαι με firmware και δεν έχεις δει ακόμα το boot_wait;
(δες και εδώ για το τι είναι το boot_wait http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/MiniHowtos)

----------


## Capvar

Δεν έχω revival problem... αν και το είχα δοκιμάσει επειδή νόμιζα ότι τα φτιάχνει όλα... δεν το κάνει όμως... Απ' ότι κατάλαβα το χρησιμοποιείς όταν *δεν* παίρνεις ping από το wrt54g. Εγώ παίρνω ping και εφόσον του ξαναστείλω το παλίο του bin δουλεύει κανονικά (με openwrt όμως). Ούτε firstboot δε χρειάζεται να κάνω...
Μήπως το openwrt με το partition που φτιάχνει εμποδίζει τα άλλα firmaware να μπούν. Έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω Satori 3.6 ή Alchemy με tftp και αφού στείλει 300 - 400 bytes και πει completed μένει να καμαρώνει με το λαμπάκι του power να αναβοσβήνει και να παίρνει μόνο ping... Όσα reset ή βάλε βγάλε καλώδιο του κάνω... 
Άπαξ και στείλω το παλιό bin του openwrt όλα μέλι γάλα...
Εν το μεταξύ όταν του το στέλνω το παίρνει σε δευτερόλεπτα... σαν να μην είχε φύγει ποτέ από κει... μήπως τα βάζει κάπου και έχει γεμίσει; Δεν καταλαβαίνω... αν ξέρει κανείς ας πει τπτ...

----------


## Capvar

Thanx paravoid... εγώ έψαχνα με remove/uninstall κλπ δε φαντάστηκα τα reflash/revert  ::  
Το πρώτο δε δουλεύει το έχω δοκιμάσει...
Το δεύτερο επειδή τα λέει λίγο μπερδεμένα τί ακριβώς κάνω; Το linux.trx είναι ένα αρχείο firmware που πρέπει να κάνω edit? Και μετά πως θα το βάλω στο wrt54g? Με hex editor με τί θα το κάνω edit?

----------


## paravoid

> Μήπως το openwrt με το partition που φτιάχνει εμποδίζει τα άλλα firmaware να μπούν. Έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω Satori 3.6 ή Alchemy με tftp και αφού στείλει 300 - 400 bytes και πει completed μένει να καμαρώνει με το λαμπάκι του power να αναβοσβήνει και να παίρνει μόνο ping... Όσα reset ή βάλε βγάλε καλώδιο του κάνω... 
> Άπαξ και στείλω το παλιό bin του openwrt όλα μέλι γάλα...
> Εν το μεταξύ όταν του το στέλνω το παίρνει σε δευτερόλεπτα... σαν να μην είχε φύγει ποτέ από κει... μήπως τα βάζει κάπου και έχει γεμίσει; Δεν καταλαβαίνω... αν ξέρει κανείς ας πει τπτ...





> There is a physical limit of approximately 3,141,632 bytes that CFE/PMON will accept during the boot_wait stage. Only 3,141,632 bytes will be flashed to the firmware. If your firmware image is larger than this, the result will be undefined; the kernel may load then either panic, or possibly the unit will reboot itself then proceed to spit out Boot program checksum is invalid during PMON, and drop you to the CFE> prompt (requiring serial console).


Βάλε το original της Linksys και μετά upgrade στα μεγάλα της svea από το web.
Το .trx άστο μη κάνεις καμμιά ζημιά  ::

----------


## Capvar

Δούλεψε  :: 
Πρώτα Satori 3.6 μετά Alchemy 5.1 και το εργαλείο πετάει  ::

----------

